# Driver for Umax AstraSlim SE Scanner



## dmrandagk (Jun 1, 2008)

My neighbour is now on Windows 7 operating system and tried to run her disk to get her scanner working (which she got when she was using XP) and it would not install the scanner s oftware. Do you think it needs an updated driver for Windows 7, and if so, where do you recommend getting it.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

This model is about 10 years old, isn't it? The old software certainly isn't Win7 compatible. I don't see that UMAX even lists it on their site anymore. After the manufacturer, I normally check to see if VueScan supports the product, and VueScan doesn't provide a driver for the scanner. I'd say it's time for a replacement.


----------



## dmrandagk (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for your prompt reply. I will go and check that site to see if it is listed and tell my neighbour she needs to repace the scanner if it is not there. Thanks again.


----------

